# Why I can not connect to ftp.freebsd.org



## crowley (Aug 3, 2012)

`# pkg_add -r vim`
And it shows me like this:

```
Error:Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/freebsd/ports/i386/packages-9.0-.../latest/vim.tbz: No address record
pkg_add:Unable to fetch:[url]ftp://.....'by[/url] url
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2012)

You haven't set up DNS properly. What's in /etc/resolv.conf?


----------

